# Jupiter 2...Retractable Landing Gear



## eviled (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi, I hope it isn't too late to wish everyone a Happy New Year!

I was wondering if anyone has ever built a Jupiter 2 with retractable landing gear, either the Polar Lights model, or the new Moebius model, or any other Jupiter 2 for that matter.
Do any plans exist for this modification, or better still, are there any extra kit "add ons" available that provide this option?
Thank you for any information.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Here is my Polar Lights Jupiter 2 with retracting landing gear. The gear is retracted and deployed by twisting the power core, I took some artistic license with the footpads, shaping them to fit into the opening instead of making footpad covers that would open and close as on the filming miniature. This could be adapted to the moebius Jupiter 2.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/medium/Legs_extended.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/medium/Legs_retracting.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/medium/Legs_retracted.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/medium/legs_out.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/medium/legs_in.JPG


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

kenlee said:


> Here is my Polar Lights Jupiter 2 with retracting landing gear. The gear is retracted and deployed by twisting the power core, I took some artistic license with the footpads, shaping them to fit into the opening instead of making footpad covers that would open and close as on the filming miniature. This could be adapted to the moebius Jupiter 2.
> 
> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/medium/Legs_extended.JPG
> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/medium/Legs_retracting.JPG
> ...


What can one say but, "Very clever and nicely done":thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dale Stringer (Oct 25, 2010)

That is very clever, very neat job! Well Done!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Kenlee's Work is neat and very clean/ Good.

The best solution I have seen so far for this...

I was going to attempt the same thing, However having a working Airlock prevented me from doing it.

The Pad/ Leg near/under the Main Hatch, would slightly cut into the Airlock...So, being sastified with the working Airlock, I abandoned the Idea.

I know I am in a Minority here, but I think it looks better without the Gear. 95% of the time the Jupiter Two was crashed anyway..(IMHO).

In Fact, I have removed the Landing gear all together, As I originally wanted, and am Currently working on Two Ideas,,,The Crash site on Priplanus dio, or the Launch Pad..I'll post Pics when I get started..


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Somewhere on the forum someone posted pictures of a recreation of the 4' Hero miniature's landing gear mechanism. Very cool, but I haven't seen an update in a while.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Amazing, kenlee. Gotta be do-able for the Moebius...........


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Paulbo said:


> Somewhere on the forum someone posted pictures of a recreation of the 4' Hero miniature's landing gear mechanism. Very cool, but I haven't seen an update in a while.


The original 4 footers mechanics were removed for City Beneath the Sea, and never restored. There doesn't seem to be any documentation on how it originally worked. We can see the leg with it's pulley wheel at the top, the gear well with dissimilar sides and the "A" frame with pulley wheel(or guide for the ram?), and the sliding footpad doors but how it worked together is still a mystery. 

I built working gear on that horrid Lunar Models 2 footer, but it didn't work like the original. I used 3 heavy duty brass geared servo's for the legs, and 3 smaller micro servo's to open the footpad doors. Very Expen$ive, and heavy.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Now thats what I call thinking ! Great idea, OUTSTANDING !!!
Bert


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Here's what I did almost 20 years ago on my 16" LM Jupiter 2. It was never motorized, just hand operated. I modeled the central bellcrank & pushrods based on standard r/c design parts, and the footpad covers are cable operated.

It's basically a test of concept build, currently working on fine tuning it for my SFM 24" JII...


----------



## kimba32003 (Dec 17, 2008)

that's pretty impressive Chuck...... I've got one of my Moebius J2's at a stage I could implement your design, I really want the legs to be retractable and the examples I've seen here today seem to make it a feasible goal to achieve !

Thanks for sharing, and anymore pics would be a bonus if you have any !

Cheers
Wayne


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Chuck Eds said:


> Here's what I did almost 20 years ago on my 16" LM Jupiter 2. It was never motorized, just hand operated. I modeled the central bellcrank & pushrods based on standard r/c design parts, and the footpad covers are cable operated.
> 
> It's basically a test of concept build, currently working on fine tuning it for my SFM 24" JII...


Outstanding, similar to what I came up with with the addition of operating footpad covers, I may "borrow" your idea.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks guys! Like I said, this one was a test build, it's a little rough but it works pretty well. You should check out your local r/c hobby shop, standard parts like bellcranks, pushrods & ball joints can be adapted quite easily. 

I used wound guitar strings for the footpad cover cables, although I should have used a heavier gauge as they tend to bind up occasionally. 

One thing to keep in mind as far as the Moebius JII, I had to shorten the legs & upright struts by almost 1/4" to make them fit. I'm not making mine retractable, I just wanted to make them removable.

I'll definitely post updates I make progress on the 24"!


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

This is mine. Bad video. I never shot the interior as it is really butchered. LOL But the end result is o.k. I haven't had time to tweek the finer details of the pads fitting flush. I'll get around to it someday.

I used a tamaya tank kit motor mounted sideways. I cut the axle and mounted a small pulley in the center of the hull on the motor. I used heavy fishing line for each leg to pull directly to the pulley.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

J2Man, thank you for sharing that. You have done what others tried and you accomplished the retractable landing gear. It looks fantastic ! Great job, OUTSTANDING !!!
Bert


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

Thanks Bert. I would never assume to be near as gifted as those on this forum. I need to be slower, and less anxious with my detailing. But love the end result. Tweeking Tweeking Tweeking. This kit will never be finished. LOL. I keep thinking of changes.


----------



## eviled (Jun 25, 2009)

Thank you all for the replies.

Kenlee, Chuck Eds and j2man, your work is inspirational.

My dream is to build a Jupiter 2 with all the knobs and whistles, retractable landing gear, hatches that open, pod and chariot access, working window shields and with two decks! I know it is a tall order and my planning is in the very early stages but I am greatly encouraged by the ideas in this thread.

Thanks again.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Now all we need is to combine the "Correct Jupiter 2 hull shape" thread from like '03 with this one. Then this whole thing can be published like a book or something.


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Looking forward to the end results.


----------



## total victory (Jan 5, 2010)

It truly amazes me everytime i browse this website,The ideas and work that people do to make a lifeless model come to life,Everybody here that builds a model and post pictures on here has done an outstanding job,I grew up watching lost in space and always wanted a model of the jupiter 2, and bought the 18 in moebius j-2 and im still buying accesories as become available,i havent built any models for a while so im really going to take my time on the j-2, I just wanted to thank every one for the neat work they have done to help guys like me build a decient looking model,,Thanks everyone


----------



## shopper (Dec 6, 2003)

*Jupiter 2 Landing Gear*

I have been luring for awhile, but hard at work on several projects, including my Jupiter 2 I bought several years ago.

Recently I have been experimenting with several setups to make the landing gear on my 24" Scifi Metropolis J-2 operate. I have also added some other features. For the landing gear, I am using linear actuators one for each leg. The internal electronics include a radio control circuit to control the features, lighting to light up the cockpit panels, scrim, landing gear leg wells, rotating spinner in upper dome and the fusion core. Attached is a mov of one of the gear legs setup with the LA. The LA is made by Figerilli in Canada. It has a 50mm stroke length, runs on 12 volts and has internal limit switches to stop the piston at the end of the stroke. Using a DPDT relay, the LA can be reversed.


----------



## shopper (Dec 6, 2003)

*Jupiter 2 Landing Gear (Cont)*

Here's another test shot mov of my ScFi Metropolis J2 before the work began on the landing gear.....

http://s878.photobucket.com/albums/ab349/fireguy_01/?action=view&current=PICT0884.mp4


----------



## shopper (Dec 6, 2003)

*My Jupiter 2 (Cont)*

More pics of my J2.....


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Very nice work but this belongs in the Sci-Fi modeling group.


----------



## shopper (Dec 6, 2003)

Sorry....my bad. I won't post anymore to this thread. 
Thanks!


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Beautiful work Shopper, regardless of which thread you're in! This is in response to eviled's question for his Moebius Jupiter, so you're probably okay here, but if you want to keep us updated on the sci-fi forum - please do so!

One thing you might consider, and this comes from personal experience, you want to try and keep your finished JII fairly well balanced. That battery pack is probably pretty heavy and it's sitting off to the side a little. I'm working on my SFM JII as well and I'm planning on mounting the batteries directly over the fusion core opening. This will provide easy access and keep help to keep the weight distributed evenly.

Looking forward to your continued progress!


----------



## shopper (Dec 6, 2003)

Chuck Eds said:


> Beautiful work Shopper, regardless of which thread you're in! This is in response to eviled's question for his Moebius Jupiter, so you're probably okay here, but if you want to keep us updated on the sci-fi forum - please do so!
> 
> One thing you might consider, and this comes from personal experience, you want to try and keep your finished JII fairly well balanced. That battery pack is probably pretty heavy and it's sitting off to the side a little. I'm working on my SFM JII as well and I'm planning on mounting the batteries directly over the fusion core opening. This will provide easy access and keep help to keep the weight distributed evenly.
> 
> Looking forward to your continued progress!


Thank you! I moved the thread to the sci-fi forum..more to come! I am using lith-ion batteries to power everything. I will have a charge port located in one of the ports on top of the saucer. The door that hides it will use a magnet to slide the access door open and closed. All of the electrical functions will be controlled by an R/C board inside the lower section.

Bill


----------



## eviled (Jun 25, 2009)

Haven't been around for a while but just wanted to thank everyone for contributing to this thread...some great work on retractable J2 Landing Gear and the landing gear on the Forbidden Planet spaceship is excellent!
Thanks again.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Shopper, you astound me!


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello everyone! My first post here. I am...what can I say...stunned. I am an experienced modeler with 30+ years of scratchbuilding and detailing various models. Flint Mitchell (Of LISFan fame) made me my first Jupiter 2 vacuform back around 1998. I completely detailed that, in and out, and had a lit interior. I had the option of displaying it gear up and on the scratch built launch pad I made, or gear down.

I had the Polar Lights Jupiter 2, and planned on detailing that, but everything I owned was lost in a Florida foreclosure. A 3-bedroom house full. Why am I telling you this?

Well, I have completely started over. I am retired with a pension, and am in Augusta Maine now in a new two room apartment! I am going to start my modeling hobby again.

I began this morning. I bought the Moebius J-2 and the 1/25 scale Space Pod. They should be here next week (Priority Mail). I have found numerous after market add-ons. Amazing stuff. I am definitely getting the TSDS Launch Pad. No question.

Now I see you guys are making the gear work! I've corresponded with Greg Jein, Flint Mitchell and Mike Evans (Lunar Models). I've had that idea for years, but none of those guys could agree on how the original worked (due to the City Beneath The Sea fiasco).

Greg Jein restored the original hero hull, but I have not been in touch with him for more than a decade, so I don't know what the current situation is. I've seen Jim Key's work. I love that launch dio he made. Was that for the 16.5" Lunar Models J-2? I can't seem to find any info on that.

Y3-a, I really appreciate the photos in your folder! They ripped that Hero hull open to get those inside shots of the gear doors, didn't they? Was that during Greg Jein's restore project? I've been out of touch too long...

Thanks guys! A real inspiration here! I'll keep this thread in my favorites...

Radio Doug


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Welcome Doug! Cheers for the all-new start!!! Keep us posted on yer J2!!!


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks Chrisisall! I'm new here at this site, and man...looking through all these threads...wow! I'll probably ask questions that have been answered a million times, so please be patient with me! LOL!

I gotta find more info/pix on that Hero hull! I'm also going to try and recontact Greg Jein. I wonder if he will remember me after this long? I will keep you posted on my progress! Thanks again!

Doug


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Radiodugger said:


> Hello everyone! My first post here.


Welcome to the group, sorry to hear about the forclosure, but glad to hear your back at building, looking forward to your work and hope we get to see pictures of it......:thumbsup: I know you'll have as much fun with the gang as I've had, again, welcome to the group.......:wave:


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

@Radiodugger, “I've seen Jim Key's work. I love that launch dio he made. Was that for the 16.5" Lunar Models J-2? I can't seem to find any info on that”

Jim Key’s “The Lost in Space” Launch Site DIO that you are referring to was featured in the December 1991 Volume 26. Number 12 of Scale Modeler Magazine, which stated… That particular Jupiter 2 was a heavily modified Lunar Models’ 16 inch 1/35 scale J2 kit. It featured a complete scratch built interior, detachable upper hull, retractable landing gear, fully operable electronic 32 white lights, with sequencing 8 light constant chase fusion-core unit.

P.S. "Sci-Fi & Fantasy Models Magazine - issue #29" and "Sci-Fi & Fantasy Models International Magazine - issue #35"









*Jim Key's ('1991) 1/35 Scale J2 Launch Site Diorama *javascript:void(0)


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow! Thank you Weapon X!!!

I just found that site, Uncle Odie's Collectibles! Look at the pix!

http://uncleodiescollectibles.com/html_lib/lis-dioramas/00138.html

Ain't that awesome? Man...to do work like that. I'll be acquiring tools for quite a while, including a new Dremel. A printer is in order as well. I love the lights on the Launch Gantry! LED's? Grain O' Wheat? What do you think?

Awesome info Weapon X! Thank you!

Doug


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Radiodugger said:


> Wow! Thank you Weapon X!!!
> 
> I just found that site, Uncle Odie's Collectibles! Look at the pix!
> 
> ...


Jim Key no doubt benchmarked the DIO in '1991! With todays' current technologies with the use of LEDs, Lightsheets, Mini/ micro Linear Actuators (LAs) anyone with the knowledge base could do with a 18", 24" or 48" Jupiter 2 kit!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Radiodugger said:


> including a new Dremel.


I hear all his talk of dremels- what the heck is a dremel? Is it a Jewish thing? A drill? A sander? It seems everyone but me has & uses one!!:freak:


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Dremel:

http://www.dremel.com/en-us/Pages/default.aspx

A modeler's must-have!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Radiodugger said:


> Dremel:
> http://www.dremel.com/en-us/Pages/default.aspx
> A modeler's must-have!


It _cuts_ stuff?
I got a $2.00 X-acto saw blade for that!:lol:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Welcome to HobbyTalk Doug, I bet it feels GREAT to be back modeling again.

quote "but everything I owned was lost in a Florida foreclosure. A 3-bedroom house full."


I can see them taking the house BUT YOUR PERSONAL PROPERTY ALSO ?? that sounds criminal to me, were you able to get anything back ? after all IT IS YOURS !!
Bert


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

bert model maker said:


> I can see them taking the house BUT YOUR PERSONAL PROPERTY ALSO ?? that sounds criminal to me


Criminals with warrants.
See also:
Briar Patch
Serenity Valley
Alderaan


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Chrisisall said:


> It _cuts_ stuff?
> I got a $2.00 X-acto saw blade for that!:lol:


*"Remember* what you say reveals what you know but *more *importantly… what you *don't* know!"


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

*"Remember* what tools you NEED reveal what you can do but *more *importantly… what you *can't* do!" 

BWAHAHAHAHA! 
Just kidding.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Chrisisall said:


> I hear all his talk of dremels- what the heck is a dremel? Is it a Jewish thing? A drill? A sander? It seems everyone but me has & uses one!!:freak:


I find my Dremel takes the pain out of drilling many holes for FO.......:thumbsup: Here is mine with a .013" bit in it. And boy can it cut.....:thumbsup: Now, you were just kinding about not knowing what a Dremel tool was, right......


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

teslabe said:


> Now, you were just kidding about not knowing what a Dremel tool was, right......


To quote Tom Cruise from MI2- "Eh, not really."
I figured it was some kind of lathe or something. I do everything by hand. Holes, cutting, sanding.
I don't even use handles on my files or saws. 
Colour me organic.:thumbsup:


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Dremels have bits you can buy that cut, sand, drill, buff, etc. There's also a drill mount for precision drilling and another mount for (crap! forgot the name) using heads to carve channels out of wood, like making signs. The Dremel has variable speeds for cutting plastic, wood, metal. They have rechargeable batteries or AC cord variants.

It's an adjunct, not a replacement for your favorite X-acto and sanding meshes.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

charonjr said:


> ...and another mount for (crap! forgot the name) using heads to carve channels out of wood, like making signs...


Routing?


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Some very great work.I am reading through my back issues of Modeler's Resource and found an article by JIM KEY where he built Jupiter from original studio blueprints .This is Feb/Mar Issue #38.If anyone needs a copy I can tyr and scan it for you.


----------



## eviled (Jun 25, 2009)

I'd love to see the article BOXIE, if you get the time to scan it.
Best wishes.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

bert model maker said:


> Welcome to HobbyTalk Doug, I bet it feels GREAT to be back modeling again.
> 
> quote "but everything I owned was lost in a Florida foreclosure. A 3-bedroom house full."
> 
> ...


Yes, it does feel good! About a year homeless. Back on track now. Starting over kinda sucks, but it's good in another way. New technology! I'm forced to! Ha!

Yeah, the personal property was lost. I was renting. Funny thing, Florida laws...everything in the house belonged to the bank after a certain date. We were given 24 hours to vacate. Unfair? Yep. I accepted it. Grieved over it.

I get to start over. Completely fresh! It's exciting to see the things happening today! Back about 2000/2001, I was modeling extensively. Personal crisis (one after another) forced me to focus my attention elsewhere.

Now that life is completely quiet, and I am alone, I figure a good pastime would be the 18" Moebius Jupiter 2. The landing gear was something I had always intended to tackle. Mike Evans (Lunar Models), Flint Mitchell (LISFan) and I brainstormed it for quite a while, and then Flint got in touch with Greg Jein (Industrial Light & Magic). 

We worked it out best we could, and I think I have a system that might have worked back then. Pretty simple, really. We had trouble with the pad doors, but Y3a has some drawings that I think rigs that one up pretty well.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showfull.php?photo=36364

This is the correct gear. What's missing is a small, spring-loaded "door" in the hull, between the leg body and the power core unit. I used to have the pictures from the Hero Hull when it was first removed from storage. I can't find the drawing of the pad door operation, but y3a, you have it I think.

The thing was a vertical dowel on a turntable. The cables all attached to that, and the pad doors were the way they were in the drawing. Part of the system was still in it when they restored it.

Anyway, some really good info here! Thanks guys! :thumbsup:

Doug


----------



## eviled (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks for joining in the thread Radiodugger.
I wish you all the best under the circumstances. I can empathise with what happened to you to a certain extent, I had to vacate my home in the UK in February this year because the area was being redeveloped. I just had to get out with very little warning and then spent the next 6 months staying on a fold out bed at my sister's while I tried to find another place.
I eventually did and am now very happy...of course, I was able to keep most of my things and received a small amount of compensation so I am not pretending I had to cope with the difficult situation you had but like you, I am basically starting over and I intend to make modelling (which I have not done in over 25 years) a large part of my recreational time now. I have a couple of months of DIY and decorating work ahead of me and then I hope it will be full speed ahead! 

I have a Polar Lights J2 and am thinking about getting the Moebius one too. 
My dream it to build one with retractable landing gear (manual would be just fine), sliding airlock doors, space pod and chariot storage and sliding access doors, the sliding shields for upper and lower deck view ports and to top it all, a lower deck which I know will have to be greatly modified but I don't mind that. 
I know it is a tall order but it is my dream!

Thanks again for contributing to the thread Radiodugger and my very best wishes to you. 
Thanks to everyone else for contributing too.

I shall be ordering a Dremil within the month too! :thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Radiodugger said:


> ...Yeah, the personal property was lost. I was renting. Funny thing, Florida laws...everything in the house belonged to the bank after a certain date...


WTF? That's just plain wrong, even more so in that you were renting and weren't the person responsible for not paying the mortgage which resulted in the foreclosure.

Glad things have finally turned around.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I wrote this to a different topic.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=274985&page=20


----------

